# mk5 dash swap or not?



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

anyone swap the rabbit dash in any other car before?
I'm going to do a dash swap for my mk3 golf but I cannot decide whether or not to do a mk4 or mk5.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: mk5 dash swap or not? (deathmetalscottie)*

anybody have pics, been looking online for a while.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

just do it the only thing close i have seen is the fsi corrado with full mkv interior


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

seriously thanks! that actually helps out a lot! 
It looks sort of like doing a mk4 dash swap. now I just need to get the parts and sort out the wiring and stuffs and sort out CAN-BUS.


----------



## blkdout18 (Dec 11, 2008)

im doing mk4 dash in my mk2 gti have any questions hit me up


----------

